# próximamente



## Moonwatcher

Quisiera saber cómo escribir en alemán "Próximamente" o "Próxima apertura" para poner un anuncio tanto en español como en alemán de que próximamente se abrirá un negocio. Gracias.


----------



## GNK

Möglich wären vielleicht:

Demnächst
In Kürze
Bald


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:





Moonwatcher said:


> Quisiera saber cómo escribir en alemán "Próximamente" o "Próxima apertura" para poner un anuncio tanto en español como en alemán de que próximamente se abrirá un negocio. Gracias.


Habría que verlo en el *contexto concreto *de la frase/del anuncio. ¿O quieres que aparezca como títular, sin más? 
Sin contexto es difícil sugererir algo de verdad útil. También puede depender del tipo de negocio.


----------



## Moonwatcher

Gracias.
Colocaré un letrero grande al frente de una tienda de ropa que se abrirá al público el 25 de Octubre de 2009. La tienda de ropa se  ubica en una comunidad mexicana y menonita del norte de México en la que se habla español y alemán (Cuauhtémoc, Chihuahua, México). El anuncio contendrá el nombre de la tienda: "Cassandra", luego el mensaje: "Muy pronto contigo" y la intención es que enseguida contenga el mensaje equivalente en alemán. Un menonita de la región me dijo que con "BALD" comunicaba la idea.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, no tengo ya muy claro qué exactamente va a aparecer el el letrero  (si "Próxima apertura" o "Muy pronto contigo", o las dos).
De todas formas, diría para 

_*próxima apertura*_ - _baldige Eröffnung_ (suena a "pronto) 
o _Eröffnung in Kürze_ (suena a "muy pronto"), 
o bien directamente _Eröffnung am 25. Oktober_.

y para *Muy pronto contigo*
_In Kürze für Dich da_ - si el trato entre la gente de la localidad es muy informal y el mensaje del letrero debe transmitir lo misimo.
_In Kürze für Sie da _- si el trato entre la gente de la localidad no es tan informal, -"- .*

*El _Sie _tiende a usarse más en alemán que el trato de _usted _en castellano, pero claro que depende mucho del contexto situacional.


----------



## Captain Lars

Ojalá que tengas una dependiente de habla alemana para que no desilusiones a tus nuevos clientes.


----------



## Moonwatcher

gnk, sigianga, captain lars

Muy agradecido con ustedes.
Todo ésto me ha sido de mucha utilidad.
Estaré en contacto.
Y sí, la idea es que atienda alguien que hable español y alemán.


----------

